# Icônes différents entres les bureaux de Spaces



## As2piK (26 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour bonjour...

J'aurais une petite question à propos de Space, j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une possibilité d'avoir des icônes différents entre les bureaux, par exemple un bureau avec les raccourcis des softs pour l'écoles, un bureau avec mes dossiers de xcode, etc...

J'ai vu qu'il existait plusieurs softs, comme Hyperspace, mais celui-ci permet uniquement d'avoir des fonds d'écrans différents, et pas des icônes...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Fìx (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut!

Pour les Spaces, connais pô.... par contre, un truc qui pourrait rejoindre ton idée, ce serait d'avoir plusieurs Dock avec DockSpaces.app 

Tu en crées un par activité et tu les interchanges en fonction de c'que tu fais.... 

Ça a l'avantage de laisser ton bureau vierge ! (bonne habitude à prendre en passant!  )


----------

